

A most excellent pure HTML5 platform game - TomGullen
http://www.scirra.com/arcade/games/addicting-action-games/495/magi

======
vyrotek
I would consider myself a pretty avid gamer but I really lost interest after
the first level.

I congratulate the developers for the creation and technologies used but the
game itself wasn't that exciting. In fact, it seems almost all the game
elements and resources are taken from Mario and Sonic.

